# JD 2555 FWD Turbo muffler replace



## oletrapper (5 mo ago)

I have searched the forum and found nothing on this topic.
I broke the stack pipe off the muffler. Tree limb jumped out when I wasn't paying attention. Anyway, I am replacing the muffler and was just wondering if anyone has any suggestions or watch out for this or that while replacing. From looking at it, it appears to be pretty straight forward. 6 bolts and the collar around the turbo. Looks like a slide on/press fit as there is no clamp. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance, OT
Here's a couple of












pics.


----------



## An Brown (Aug 15, 2020)

John Deere 2555 2755 2855N 2955 3155 Tractor Service Manual
John Deere 2555 2755 2855N 2955 3155 Tractor Service Manual John-Deere-2555-2755-2855N-2955-3155-Tractor John Deere 2155, 2355N, 2355, 2555, 2755, 2855N, 2955, 3155 Tractors Service + Operation and Tests Technical Manual（TM4436）
*John Deere 2555 2755 2855N 2955 3155 Tractor Service Manual*


----------

